
EncloseJS: compile JavaScript into native binaries - api
http://enclosejs.com
======
abritinthebay
For those who prefer a non closed-source, sensibly licensed, tool that does
this kind of thing...

... try Nexe
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/nexe](https://www.npmjs.com/package/nexe)

------
iMuzz
License is proprietary :/

~~~
mixedCase
Fitting.

This seems more of a tool for company executives with little to none technical
knowledge who fear people will "steal their code" instead of a compiler taking
advantage of not having to work fast like a JIT does, to go the extra mile
when optimizing.

